# Not serious....yet, but trying to get there!



## chiquita6683 (Mar 16, 2009)

3/16/09
So I'm starting a journal bc I figure if I write down what I eat, it'll encourage me to eat better bc I know other people are looking at it. 
My diet has been horrible lately! Training is going great but I think if I get my diet good too, training will be even better.
So my trainer gave me this diet today, let's hope I can stick to it! this is just cleanER than what Im eating now, well very clean compared to what its been lately, havent been on an actual "diet" in forever
Diet-4 weeks we'll change it up a bit.  

Day 1 ~ meals
1- 3 omega3 eggs and 2 egg whites, 1/2 c oatmeal w splenda
2- protein shake w 1tbs olive oil 
3- apox 8oz chicken, steak or fish and 1c broc or other green veg
4- same as 3  
5- same as 2 no olive oil
Day 2 ~
1- 4 omega3 eggs
2- 8oz chicken, 4oz almonds
3- Protein shake
4- Chicken or fish
5- Protein shake
Day 3 ~
1- 4 omega3 eggs
2- Protein shake
3, 4 and 5 Just get protein in and eat whatever I want, all day! 
  It seems like I can do this diet bc I have something to look forward to
I'll try to put down my training. Right now, I'm training 3 days a week.
I dont know what my stats are, we'll take those Wednesday. I know I'm 5'6 and I think I'm around 175lbs. I fluctuate btw 168 and 175 all the time but I weighed myself 2 weeks ago and I was 178 thats way too close to 180 for me!
Now don't ask me what my macros and all that are, this is a big effort as it is


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2009)

First one in!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 16, 2009)

3/16
*Abs*
decline ab bench - 100 reps
V-ups on bench - 4x25 reps
*Legs*
super set - leg ext and leg curls- 20 reps each
1- 1plate
2 -2plates
3- 3plates
4- 4plates 
*Back*
High row ss w Nautilus Low row
set 1 45lb plate on each side 20reps and 20reps
2 - 45+10 " 15r and 15r
3 - same
*Chest*
Machine Incline press ss w standard Pushups
70lbsx15 and 15 pu
90lbsx15 / 15 pu
110x15 / 10 standard pu then 5 girly pushups (on knees)
*Shoulders*
Side raise ss w Front raise -
set 1- 7.5 db x 12
2 - 7.5 x 14r
3- 7.5 x 16r
*Arms*
21's bis= 7r halfway down, 7r 1/2way up, 7r full =21 ss w bench dips
set 1 -10lb db / 20 dips
set 2 -12.5 db / 20 "


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 16, 2009)

sara said:


> First one in!



Hey Sara! Thanx for stopping by! 
xoxo ~ Maria


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2009)

Make sure you keep this updated ok?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 16, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Make sure you keep this updated ok?


Thanx Stewart! I will!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2009)

hola!
How are you liking the 21's? 
havent done those in a while.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hola!
> How are you liking the 21's?
> havent done those in a while.


 Hey Superhero! 21's are my favorite bi exercise! Thanx for stopping by!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

what part of Fl do you live?I've always kicked around the idea of living in Miami...but I can't get past the oppressive humidity...


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

So, what's the plan?


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what part of Fl do you live?I've always kicked around the idea of living in Miami...but I can't get past the oppressive humidity...



She is my next door neighbor  

Humidity and lovebugs suck!!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

Haaay girl!    

Do you get any vege's with that diet plan??


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 18, 2009)

katt said:


> Haaay girl!
> 
> Do you get any vege's with that diet plan??



Not with day 2 of the diet, thats today, low energy but still sticking to the diet! I say I'm not serious...yet bc I was just going thru the motions, training but eating crap. I'm not gonna get serious unless I see changes in my body. I know I have some muscle just cant see it.
I'll post my stats and workout but gotta go walk my dog. Cook ect.
 OK lil rant here......Its such a bitch to eat healthy! I mean I just came from CostCo, all the planning and cooking! I like to keep a clean kitchen too! All the dishes and have to write myself notes to remember to take out my meat to thaw! 
I know itll be like second nature after I see changes in my body, but damn! I havent been on a diet in forever
 Ok rants over!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Stats 3/18/09*

neck 13
arm 14
chest 35.5
core 35
quad 23
hip 41.5 cause baby got back  
I took my weight on the gym scale and it said 174.5 but...
TANITA BODY COMPOSITION ANALYZER
BODY TYPE ATHLETIC
GENDER FEMALE
HEIGHT 5FT 6.0IN
WEIGHT 170.8 LB
BMI 27.6
FAT% 37.5%
BMR 6661 kJ ?
1592 kcal ?
IMPEDANCE 570 ?
FAT MASS 64.0 lb
TBW 78.2 lb ?


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Its such a bitch to eat healthy! I mean I just came from CostCo, all the planning and cooking! I like to keep a clean kitchen too! All the dishes and have to write myself notes to remember to take out my meat to thaw!
> I know itll be like second nature after I see changes in my body, but damn! I havent been on a diet in forever
> Ok rants over!




give it few months and it will be a piece of cake

 Did I just say a piece of cake??


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 18, 2009)

*3/18*

ALWAYS warm up on eliptical 5+ mins depending how early I get there, today was bout 15

On Each Side=oes

calves on leg press 4 sets / 20r - 45lb oes

flight of stairs for 7 mins, sometimes really quick, sometimes 2 stairs at a time

assisted pullups - i want to get to where I need no assistance for 10+ reps, will be a longtime!
110lbs 12r- set 1
110lbs 12r -2
110lbs 9r -3
110lbs 8r -4

Chest press (flat smith)
25lbs oes 10r
45lbs oes 6r x 3 sets

weighted sit ups
12lb med ball 3 x 30

would have done more but wanted to go to spin class and taking stats took up alot of time


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 18, 2009)

sara said:


> give it few months and it will be a piece of cake
> 
> Did I just say a piece of cake??



CAKE! I could eat tomorrow if I wanted  but I got some cherry garcia
I hope this works! bc Ive been on diets before that was all clean for a really long time and I just gave up  but I have something to look forward to with this diet


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> CAKE! I could eat tomorrow if I wanted  but I got some cherry garcia
> I hope this works! bc Ive been on diets before that was all clean for a really long time and I just gave up  but I have something to look forward to with this diet



YES!  A little treat every now and then to keep you sticking with your plan and look forward for the next cheat day/meal 


I can't wait till mine .. saturday! counting down!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok so for vege's I absolutely LOVE Costco!  I go there weekly. Yeah, it's a total pain in the ass to get your food all prepared for the diet, but it's totally worth it.. 

I have a cheat meal once a week - and I literally eat ALOT!..  and it ends with that big Costco chocolate cake - FOR SURE!!  lol

But - if you have a great meal to look forward to once a week or once every 2 weeks, you gotta put it in perspective.. you know, if it's 2 weeks,, geez, it's only 12 days... you can totally do 12 days..   

One day at a time


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> neck 13
> arm 14
> chest 35.5
> core 35
> ...



You are in the exact same place I was when I started. I was 170 lbs, 5'7" tall and roughly 40% bodyfat - on type II diabetes meds as a matter of fact. 

Pffft 41.5" ass. Amateur. That's not back - THIS BABY GOT BACK! MY ass was 48"!

 I used Atkins to drop the first 25 lbs and it fell off all by itself. It was amazing. What plan are you following for this first part?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 19, 2009)

Built said:


> You are in the exact same place I was when I started. I was 170 lbs, 5'7" tall and roughly 40% bodyfat - on type II diabetes meds as a matter of fact.
> 
> Pffft 41.5" ass. Amateur. That's not back - THIS BABY GOT BACK! MY ass was 48"!
> 
> I used Atkins to drop the first 25 lbs and it fell off all by itself. It was amazing. What plan are you following for this first part?



Thanx for stopping by Built! Thats great that u lost, when u definitely had back Yea my whole mother's side of the family had diabetes, she got it when she got pregnant with me. Are u still on medicine for it?
Plan? I'm doing the diet in my first post. Sticking with it so far, today is a day 3 of the diet, and I am so enjoying it! I had a fruit cup and a granola bar with my CHEESE eggs already!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh yea, Ive been 195/bs before but that was right after a traumatic car accident, but thats cause they gave me a steriod during/after a craniotomy and so it made me gain some weight. Thats when I started working out, I got down to 150, 16%bf by a diet I was on, but I think I've built some muscle since then.
Ive let myself get to this point by just being lazy/eating junk ect


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 19, 2009)

How much do u weigh now Built? bf?
Have u ever done a show?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 20, 2009)

*3-20-09*

warm up on eliptical

*Legs* 
Leg Press
20 reps w frame/no weight
sets- oes
1 1plate 12r
2 2plates 12r
3 3plates 12r
4 4plates 12r
5 5plates 12r
6 6plates 12r
7 7plates 12r
8 8plates 9r
9 7plates 8r
10 5plates 10r
11 3plates 12r
12 1plate 12r 
CRAZY!!! 

Lunges w no weight all around the gym, ramp to desk, desk to door

*BACK* 
Rope pulls? Ropes were hanging from up high against a wall. I would walk out a little and lean back on my heels, and do almost a pull up, 
4 x 20

*Abs* 
on flat bench w trainer standing on feet
 3 x 20

*Chest*
Incline DB press
Set 1 20lbs 15r
trainer told me to go to failure on next set, he said he thought I'd stop after 12
set 2 30lbs 30r
set 3 40lbs 12r 



Spin class


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

So, Chiquita6683 & Sara are neighbors, huh ?  That has to be a very lovely neighborhood. That would make the humidity bearable, anyway! 

The support system you two must have set up will really help in achieving your goals, and then to come here and share your trials and tribulations with us, is just so cool!

Anyway, good luck to you'se!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

sara said:


> She is my next door neighbor
> 
> Humidity and lovebugs suck!!


...and yet you live in Florida?
what part? I've got an old friend I used to be in the Air Force with. he's thinking of moving to Tampa to be near his daughter. he said I should go there as well. So...I mentioned that maybe when I get back to the 'States, I may have to go visit.

wow...gosh...you two in same neighborhood? muy caliente!

wait....I'm reading on one of those dating sites..that guys are not supposed to be nice guys, we are supposed to be cocky-n-funny...in other words, polite ass-holes...

well...y'all get cosmo and those other crap magazines...I need to learn how to defend myself from those 'rate your mate' tests that are in your mags...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola Maria!
Thanks for the myspace add! I'll get there in a couple days. I can't view that from work...and the last thing I wanna do after sitting in front of a pc for 12 hours...is go sit in front of another...


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...and yet you live in Florida?
> what part? I've got an old friend I used to be in the Air Force with. he's thinking of moving to Tampa to be near his daughter. he said I should go there as well. So...I mentioned that maybe when I get back to the 'States, I may have to go visit.
> 
> wow...gosh...you two in same neighborhood? muy caliente!



We about 3 hours apart, little over 200 miles.. 
Tampa here.. it sucks though


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

why does it suck?


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope, I got off meds. I maintain at or below 20% bodyfat year round now - sometimes I'll let it creep up to 22 or 23% around Christmas, but I diet it right back down in January and stay lean all year. I'm cutting at the moment, just over 140 lbs right now, about 19% bodyfat. I'll diet down to below 130 lbs by the end of the summer. 

I haven't competed - I'm just vain lol!

I'm looking at your meal plan - lots of protein shakes in there. Nothing wrong with shakes - they're easy extra calories - but not many people find them very filling. Some do though - do they eliminate hunger for you?

I'd also ditch the granola bars - really, they're cookies. You want a cookie, eat a cookie. 

How do you feel so far on the food - any idea what calories you're running? And are you dropping, or is it too soon to tell?

While I'm here - you're doing VERY high rep work for your lifting, and it seems most of it is on machines. This isn't a particularly wise strategy for cutting; besides, if you're new to lifting, high-rep work like this can cause problems as you rep out a movement while fatigue deteriorates your form.

I'm not seeing important, basic lifts on here like squats, deadlifts and bench press, and you're training to failure, which has it's place for very short periods of time while bulking, but isn't a good idea on a cut. 

Have you done much lifting in the past, or is this all new to you?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Nope, I got off meds. I maintain at or below 20% bodyfat year round now - sometimes I'll let it creep up to 22 or 23% around Christmas, but I diet it right back down in January and stay lean all year. I'm cutting at the moment, just over 140 lbs right now, about 19% bodyfat. I'll diet down to below 130 lbs by the end of the summer.
> 
> I haven't competed - I'm just vain lol!
> 
> ...


ho-lee-crap! this lady rocks! Just sayin'....
My name is Burner, and I approve this message


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Nope, I got off meds. I maintain at or below 20% bodyfat year round now - sometimes I'll let it creep up to 22 or 23% around Christmas, but I diet it right back down in January and stay lean all year. I'm cutting at the moment, just over 140 lbs right now, about 19% bodyfat. I'll diet down to below 130 lbs by the end of the summer.
> 
> I haven't competed - I'm just vain lol!
> 
> ...



I've been lifting on and off for 6 years. I do squats, bench, Dl regularly.
 I'm not really on a cut....yet, per se. It willchange every 4 weeks and we'll take my measurements again. No idea of calories/macros. Diet is okay, I mean day 2 is low energy, but what can I do, right? Just shut up and do it and pray to see results in a month.
 Protein shakes are okay, easy. No cooking, but I tend to need a meal before or after a shake.
 So what do u suggest I change?


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, without knowing what macros you're running with diet, it's hard to judge, but I'd ditch the shakes and the granola bars at the very least, and I'd get away from the machine work. I'd also drop the rep range down considerably, to the 5-8 rep range, focussing on heavy compounds. 

I do realize you're dealing with injuries. This makes staying away from machines that much more critical in that you really need to move the way your body moves, not the way the machine moves. 

The very first thing I'd do, though, would be to get you set up on FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal (the free one) and track your intake. I need to see some numbers. 

What time of day do you train and when are you at your hungriest?


----------



## katt (Mar 21, 2009)

To someone who's never been to the East coast... what the heck are lovebugs??  Are they kinda like a cockroach?


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2009)

katt said:


> To someone who's never been to the East coast... what the heck are lovebugs??  Are they kinda like a cockroach?





love-bugs are man made. Scientists were genetically engineering females of a species of insect that would mate with the male mosquito, but be sterile and produce no offspring. Unfortunately, they accidentally also created a male Love Bug, and a pair somehow escaped into the wild. Since the bugs had no natural predators, their numbers quickly exploded into the millions. Love bugs attract to gasoline, thats why they attach to your car while you driving and they are all over  near gas stations. they only around twice a year, May and November I think


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2009)

really? is that true or is that a superb line of bs you fed us?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 21, 2009)

This is day 2 (today)of my diet right now =

Total
Cals 2329
Fat (g) 131.4
Carbs (g) 40.1
Prot (g) 257.6

This is such a bitch to do! Its taking me Forever!

I'll do day 1 and 3 if I have time


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for this. You'll see how helpful it is when you get the numbers in. And it gets a LOT faster! It takes me about three minutes to set up my days now. 

Does your diet vary very much from day to day, or is it pretty much just different food choices but the same overall mix?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 21, 2009)

Day 1
cals 1680
fats 64.3
carbs 28.0
prot 248.6


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 21, 2009)

kinda hard to make day 3 bc he said I could eat whatever I wanted as long as I got the protein in, ok those werent his exact words. I always get in my eggs and 2 protein shakes


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Thank you so much for this. You'll see how helpful it is when you get the numbers in. And it gets a LOT faster! It takes me about three minutes to set up my days now.
> 
> Does your diet vary very much from day to day, or is it pretty much just different food choices but the same overall mix?



Its spose to be lo carb, no carb, then refeed.


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

Interesting. How do you feel on the low and no carb days?


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> really? is that true or is that a superb line of bs you fed us?




Lovebug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

snopes.com: Florida Love Bugs


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2009)

Built said:


> snopes.com: Florida Love Bugs



EXACTLY!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

so...you have mutant, man-made winged monsters roaming around Florida attacking people...why again, would I want to visit?


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> so...you have mutant, man-made winged monsters roaming around Florida attacking people...why again, would I want to visit?



mr and mrs mikki and mini mouse


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

sara said:


> mr and mrs mikki and mini mouse


there is that...although I haven't any kids...
There's also good diving I want to check out.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 23, 2009)

*3/23/09*

*Chest*

Flat barbell
bar / 20r
25s /10r
45s / 10r
45s / 8r
45s / 9r

Incline DB
20lbs / 15r
30lbss /10r
35lbs / 9r
35lbs / 9r

Incline Fly
12.5db 15r
15lb db 15r
20lb db 15r

*Shoulders*

Overhead DB Press
15lbs 12r
17.5lbs 12r
20lbs 12r
25lbs 12r

DB Side Raises (latter)
10 reps each = 7.5, 10, 12.5, 15, 15, 12.5, 10, 7.5

*Tris*

Seated Dips
15r no weight
15r 25lb plate
15r two 25lb plates, rest
10r 2 plates, 10r remove a plate, 10r no weight

Totally been off my diet! LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> *Chest*
> 
> Flat barbell
> bar / 20r
> ...


howdy!
Can you explain, please? When you say: 25s, 45s, etc...does that mean you are doing:
95lbs and 135lbs respectively?
if so:


----------



## Built (Mar 23, 2009)

No kiddin'! That's damned fine benching!

The heaviest I've ever managed to bench has been 115 lbs for like one shitty rep about three years ago LOL!

If I might make a small suggestion - especially while cutting, when your recovery is compromised, you may do better to train delts and chest on different days. Training them together like this is a LOT of rotator cuff strain. I know I'd get injured doing this. 

I'd also suggest much shorter warmups than 20 reps. I do 5 reps with the barbell, 5 reps with the bar and 10 lbs a side, then my work sets.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> howdy!
> Can you explain, please? When you say: 25s, 45s, etc...does that mean you are doing:
> 95lbs and 135lbs respectively?
> if so:



Yea yea! Thats what I meant!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 23, 2009)

Built said:


> No kiddin'! That's damned fine benching!
> 
> The heaviest I've ever managed to bench has been 115 lbs for like one shitty rep about three years ago LOL!
> 
> ...



Thanx Built! This is how Ive always done my warm-up/sets and I've never gotten injured. + how I ate today and yesterday, I wouldn't call my diet in the "cutting phase" LOL


----------



## Built (Mar 23, 2009)

I understand, and I'm glad you haven't gotten injured. Injuries suck. 

I'd like you to consider for a moment the purpose of a warmup set. It's not to wear it out or pump it up - it's to get it ready to lift something heavy! A 20-rep set with the barbell does nothing to do this - it just depletes the muscle of a bit of glycogen. 

What do you tend to eat when you go off plan? It might help me tailor a response to you that you'll find helpful.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 24, 2009)

I eat whatevers around, thats not on my diet. Sunday I spent the day w my sister (we ate bad), and Mondays are always family night, we have dinner at her house. We had these huge turkey burgers and sweet potato fries + she made rice krispy treats and sent the left overs home w me and my dad. So this morning I had a few bites of 1 w my eggs but I didnt eat the oatmeal.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Yea yea! Thats what I meant!


well, as Paris Hilton would say: That's Hot. 

I love sweet potato fries...dunno when I'm ever gonna have them again...

oh yeah...in a support way: stop eating those  but...man are they good...


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2009)

mmmm rice crispy treats, turkey burgers and sweet potato fries?.....can I come down there for dinner at your sister's house next time? 

We can do it monthly so we don't eat THAT badly too often


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 24, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> mmmm rice crispy treats, turkey burgers and sweet potato fries?.....can I come down there for dinner at your sister's house next time?
> 
> We can do it monthly so we don't eat THAT badly too often


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2009)

Apple bee's sweet potatoe fries


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

y'all have applebees there too? Sweet! Favorite chain restaraunt! ROAD TRIP!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 25, 2009)

*3-25-09*

5 minute warmup on eliptical and spin class after

*Back*

Latt Pulldown
70lbs x 20r
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

Deadlift
135lbs x 10r
135 x 10
135 x 10

1 arm db row
30lbs x 12
40lbs x 12r
40lbs x 12

Seated Row
85lbs x 15r
90lbs x 12r
90lbs x 12r

*Bis*

21's w camber bar w 10lbs on each side

Alternate DB curl
3sets of 12 w 15lb db

Preacher Curls (machine)
15lb plates on end 20r
20lb x 15
20lb x 15

Diet isnt want I posted earlier but getting in protein


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2009)

I have not done spin class for over 3 years.. they kick ass


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> y'all have applebees there too? Sweet! Favorite chain restaraunt! ROAD TRIP!



Yes AppleBees, we had applebees in arizona too. I think they all over
My fav place here Sonny's BBQ


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 25, 2009)

sara said:


> I have not done spin class for over 3 years.. they kick ass



Yea theyre fun


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

I've never done a spin class. It smacks of effort. 

<- lazy, hates to do any more cardio than absolutely required to prevent heart disease.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

Built said:


> I've never done a spin class. It smacks of effort.
> 
> <- lazy, hates to do any more cardio than absolutely required to prevent heart disease.


me too! Unfortunately, that's my abs look like the kegorator holding my 6-pack...


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 27, 2009)

*3-27-09*

worked out With friend/trainer 

*Quads*

Leg Press - on each side, hate counting
1 plate x 20r
2 platesx 20r
4 platesx 15
6 plates x 12
8 plates x 12
10 plates x 12

Squats - could have gone heavier but working on form, I hurt my back awhile back so its been awhile since I've done them
135lbs x 15
135 x 12 (real deep)
135 x 12 ("ass to grass")

Leg ext
70lbs x 50
110 x 30
125 x 40, last 10r dropped to 70lbs

6:30 mins stairs in breezeway 

I probly wont be able to walk this weekend


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> worked out With friend/trainer
> 
> *Quads*
> 
> ...


 
HOLY SHIT! You're an animal!  Awesome stuff right here   but are you sure you meant "plates per side"?  that's a 900 pound leg press for 12 reps, that's Ronnie Colemanesque isn't it?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 27, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> HOLY SHIT! You're an animal!  Awesome stuff right here   but are you sure you meant "plates per side"?  that's a 900 pound leg press for 12 reps, that's Ronnie Colemanesque isn't it?



 Thank you!
Yes thats what I meant. 8plates fill 1 side, so I had both sides filled up and some in the middle. You should have seen the guy I was working out with, he had both sides and middle filled up, then he took the barbell off a bench and put 4 plates on each side! Hes a heavyweight bb (natural)
That was the first time I had ever worked out With him. He says I'm the strongest female in the gym


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 27, 2009)

So my trainer and I have noticed the "shape" of my bum is changing 
 I was joking that u could set a drink on it!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2009)

hmm....M is getting booty-liscious!
<cue music>

Happy Friday! Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Thank you!
> Yes thats what I meant. 8plates fill 1 side, so I had both sides filled up and some in the middle. You should have seen the guy I was working out with, he had both sides and middle filled up, then he took the barbell off a bench and put 4 plates on each side! Hes a heavyweight bb (natural)
> That was the first time I had ever worked out With him. He says I'm the strongest female in the gym


 
well, in this case, then you might be the strongest female in Florida 

you gotta post some pics of your legs (and optionally, rear ) they must look awesome


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanx S! Maybe photos will happen 1 day, but I cant figure out how 




Burner02 said:


> hmm....M is getting booty-liscious!
> <cue music>
> 
> Happy Friday! Any plans for the weekend?



Tonight I'm going to see some circus show.....spose to be really good, there's performers from Cirque du Solie in it, may go dancing after.  Im excited! 
Probly won't be able to walk the rest of the weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Tonight I'm going to see some circus show.....spose to be really good, there's performers from Cirque du Solie in it, may go dancing after. Im excited!
> Probly won't be able to walk the rest of the weekend


sounds like fun. is it still ok to do this in a club?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 27, 2009)

So like.........how many carbs are in a shot compared to a vodka/tonic?
lemon drop is probly the worst kind bc its so sweet.......
i had a good time though 
 the birdcage cirque was an awesome show! but im kind of awake, thats y im posting.
actually im out now


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> is it still ok to do this in a club?








chiquita6683 said:


> So like.........how many carbs are in a shot compared to a vodka/tonic?
> lemon drop is probly the worst kind bc its so sweet.......
> i had a good time though
> the birdcage cirque was an awesome show! but im kind of awake, thats y im posting.
> actually im out now



I love Cirque du Soleil! There are performers all around you on platforms and the stage is unbelievable 

Glad you had a great time


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

I can also pull out a running man...the sprinkler..


----------



## katt (Mar 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I can also pull out a running man...the sprinkler..


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 30, 2009)

*3-30-09*

*Flat Smith Machine*
35s *on eachside* / 12r
45s " /6r
45s + 10 " /6r
45s + 25s / 1r X 2sets
45s / 10r
total of 6 sets

*Barbell Incline*
bar/10 reps
25s/6r
25s/5r
25s/4r

*Incline Fly dbs*
12.5/12r---10;bs/15r
17.5lbs/10r---12.5/12r---10lbs/15r

*Side raises*
7.5lb db / 20r
10lb db / 20.r
12.5 lb / 20r

*Shrugs*
35lb DBs / 15r
45s / 15
55s / 15r
45s / 12r
35s / 20r

*Tri Kickbacks*
10lb dbs / 15r---12.5s/20r---15s/20r
---continuous reps---

*overhead tri ext*
 2 sets of 50 reps at 30 lbs

1000yds in the pool


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

wow! watch out Michael Phelps!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> wow! watch out Michael Phelps!



LOL, I wish! 
but I used to be a competitive swimmer middle school up, even joined a masters team after my accidents. so its good to get in every now and then to change it up, I do miss it. As good of shape I am in the gym, I feel really out of shape in the pool, compared to how I was anyway
1000yds would be less than warmup back in the day


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd drown...


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 30, 2009)

found your journal.. some strong workouts in here

leg press with 900lbs?! jeesh! you are one strong gal!


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2009)

Holy shit! I totally missed that one.... wow - strong legs you got there. 

How's the diet coming?   I wish I lived somewhere that it's warm all the time, I think it would give me so much incentive for staying lean... being outside all the time..  

I can only dream...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just read that Miami is one of the 'fattest' cities in the country...how odd is that?


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought it was dallas


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

think its a spreading epidemic


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 31, 2009)

katt said:


> Holy shit! I totally missed that one.... wow - strong legs you got there.
> 
> How's the diet coming?   I wish I lived somewhere that it's warm all the time, I think it would give me so much incentive for staying lean... being outside all the time..
> 
> I can only dream...



Thanks babe! Diet has been bad, as usual.  I wish it did give me incentive but I just cover up more  blah.....


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> found your journal.. some strong workouts in here
> 
> leg press with 900lbs?! jeesh! you are one strong gal!



Thank you! Welcome to my journal


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Thanks babe! Diet has been bad, as usual.  I wish it did give me incentive but I just cover up more  blah.....


just remember: bikini season is right around that corner...adn we demand pics!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2009)

*4/1/09*

*Leg Ext*
2x100 
set 1 40lbs
set 2 45lbs

*Leg curls* lying 
2x100 both at 40lbs

*Leg press*
2x100
set 1 - 2 plates each side
set 2 - 2 plates and 1 in middle

*Deep Squats*
2x50 w 10lb ball

700 reps total  that was crazy!

then a spin class afterwards, was gonna leave after class got started but I ate some cheesecake and tapioca pudding yesterday, rest of the pudding this morning too. 
But still getting in protein!


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> *Leg Ext*
> 
> 
> 700 reps total  that was crazy!
> ...



700 Reps ?


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

Indeed. Why 700 leg extensions?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2009)

not 700 ext.,,,,700 reps, whole work out!
I did 2 sets of 50-100r per exercise


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

Why?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2009)

its good to shock the muscles sometimes, go heavy for awhile and then confuse it with an insane workout.


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2009)

you did a spin class after that workout?????  Are you insane??


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> its good to shock the muscles sometimes, go heavy for awhile and then confuse it with an insane workout.




Wanna explain why?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 2, 2009)

katt said:


> you did a spin class after that workout?????  Are you insane??


Yes




Built said:


> Wanna explain why?


Idk thats what my trainer says, no 2 workouts are alike with him. I'm sure there is a reason why but I dont feel like looking it up right now, I gotta go.


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

gotta have some good music for a spin/cycling class


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I actually love spinning, but I'm such a competitive person that I always want to do 150% and I had a hard time keeping my heart rate down and ended up burning precious muscle mass.... so I opted for other cardio instead.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

me ex was a fanatic in spin class. I'd be lucky to just pedal the hour...and I'd look over and see her bearing down...gritting her teeth and....LOVING it...sick, I tell ya...


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 2, 2009)

I go though through phases.....sometimes I love spin class, stairstepper ect and other times I despise ANY type of cardio.
My diet was pretty good today (for me) and my urine is clear!


----------



## Built (Apr 2, 2009)

You're doing stuff your trainer says to do and you don't know why you're doing it? 

Damn. That would drive me CRAZY! Aren't you curious?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 3, 2009)

Built said:


> You're doing stuff your trainer says to do and you don't know why you're doing it?
> 
> Damn. That would drive me CRAZY! Aren't you curious?



Yes he always explains everything to me and is patient with me but I can't always remember enough to type it out again. He does have a reason for everything but I just cant always repeat it. I'm not crazy I promise, just a little brain injured 
So it is frustrating for me when I'm asked questions that I know the answer to but cant explain it.


----------



## Built (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't say YOU were crazy lol - I said it would make ME crazy.

Maybe ask your trainer to write it down for you. He/she shouldn't have trouble explaining how your training is being periodized and coordinated with your diet. My small experience with these things is that it's a lot easier to stick to your diet when you can see where the whole plan is going, how it ties in together.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2009)

*4-3-09*

Latt Pulldown
70lbs x 20r
85lbs x 15r
85lbs x 15r

Assisted Pullups
3x 130lbs x 15r

1 arm Rows
*2x*
30lbs 15r
40lbs 12r
50lbs 10r

Seated Rows 
2sets 70lbs 20reps

Alternate DB Curls
12.5lbs 
set 1 x15r eachside
set 2 x10r "
 set 3x6r "

Cable Rope Hammer Curls
30lbs x 20r
35lbs x 20r

Crunches w legs straight up wall
2 x 50

Reverse crunch
2 x 50

Went to the show lastnight, it was the 1st yr it had been put on so there were only 1-2 people in a class. The theatre was maybe 1/2 full. It was fun to see the fitness girls. Whats w the Bikini class, a beauty show without any muscle? There were 2 or 3 pros that were fun to look at, and 1 guys routine was hot.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2009)

hey ya ya ya ya ya ya!!!!! Bonita chica!
me likey the new avi!
Glad you had fun at the show! 
That's some seriously high reps you've got there...do you like those high reps?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

*4-6-09*

*Chest*
Flat DB
20lbs x 15 reps
30lbs x12r
40lbs x 10r
50lbs x 11r

Incline Barbell 
lb plate On Each Side
10lb x 10r
20lbs x 10r
30lbs x 6 reps
20lbs x 10r
10lbs x 10r
bar x 20 reps

100 pushups 

*Shoulders*
OverHead db press
20lbs x 12r
same "

*Tris*
Rope Pressdown
40lbs x 50 reps

Overhead Rope Extensions 
25lbs x 30reps

Seated Dips
Bodyweight x 50 reps


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey ya ya ya ya ya ya!!!!! Bonita chica!
> me likey the new avi!
> Glad you had fun at the show!
> That's some seriously high reps you've got there...do you like those high reps?



Gracias Senor!
My trainer said that we always change it up to confuse the muscle, sometimes we do 2-6, 8-12, 12-15, 20, or 50+. Its good to not go heavy all the time bc its bad on the joints. He's thinking maybe next week we'll go really heavy for a rep, bc he notices I'm getting stronger, even in my right hand (I was right handed before but after my accidents I had to learn to write left. It was like I had a stroke, couldnt move it at all, few years of therapy and working out helped that, now I'm ambidexterous) But he said I handled the 50s on chest press really well, so hes curious as to what I can do, so am I.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Gracias Senor!
> My trainer said that we always change it up to confuse the muscle, sometimes we do 2-6, 8-12, 12-15, 20, or 50+. Its good to not go heavy all the time bc its bad on the joints. He's thinking maybe next week we'll go really heavy for a rep, bc he notices I'm getting stronger, even in my right hand (I was right handed before but after my accidents I had to learn to write left. It was like I had a stroke, couldnt move it at all, few years of therapy and working out helped that, now I'm ambidexterous) But he said I handled the 50s on chest press really well, so hes curious as to what I can do, so am I.


 
Finally an updated pic, and it was worth the wait! Looking hot, keep up the great work


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Gracias Senor!
> My trainer said that we always change it up to confuse the muscle, sometimes we do 2-6, 8-12, 12-15, 20, or 50+. Its good to not go heavy all the time bc its bad on the joints. He's thinking maybe next week we'll go really heavy for a rep, bc he notices I'm getting stronger, even in my right hand (I was right handed before but after my accidents I had to learn to write left. It was like I had a stroke, couldnt move it at all, few years of therapy and working out helped that, now I'm ambidexterous) But he said I handled the 50s on chest press really well, so hes curious as to what I can do, so am I.


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Gracias Senor!
> My trainer said that we always change it up to confuse the muscle,


Why is this a good thing, and how does a muscle get confused?


chiquita6683 said:


> sometimes we do 2-6, 8-12, 12-15, 20, or 50+. Its good to not go heavy all the time bc its bad on the joints.


This is true, but I still don't understand how the workouts are being periodized, or how they are worked in with your diet. 


chiquita6683 said:


> He's thinking maybe next week we'll go really heavy for a rep, bc he notices I'm getting stronger, even in my right hand (I was right handed before but after my accidents I had to learn to write left. It was like I had a stroke, couldn't move it at all, few years of therapy and working out helped that, now I'm ambidextrous) But he said I handled the 50s on chest press really well, so he's curious as to what I can do, so am I.



What you are able to do - considering the injuries you have healed - is really commendable.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Why is this a good thing, and how does a muscle get confused?


it kind of shocks the muscle I guess, doing the same routine over and over all the time gets the muscle use to it. We try to change it up, we just rarely go heavy



Built said:


> This is true, but I still don't understand how the workouts are being periodized, or how they are worked in with your diet.


I dont really know either, its not worked in w my diet bc its never the same.




Built said:


> What you are able to do - considering the injuries you have healed - is really commendable.


Thank you! A traumatic brain injury never really heals, u have it the rest of your life, a "disabilty" have u, but it does get better. Broken bones ect have healed. Appreciate the compliment! Thanx babe!
I must say your pretty amazing yourself!


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess I just don't understand your training but then, I'm not sure of your goals, either. 

Are you cutting?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> I guess I just don't understand your training but then, I'm not sure of your goals, either.
> 
> Are you cutting?



My goal I told you about, I've had ever since I got in my accidents, its like a wish that would be great if it happened.....and I still might do it someday.
 But I LOVE to eat (Im sure everybody understands that) when Im on a diet I'm just not happy and I kinda become a bitch especially when cutting, I seriously doubt I could ever do it.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Finally an updated pic, and it was worth the wait! Looking hot, keep up the great work



Thanx guys! The pic in the red was taken like a yr ago and the 1 in black was last November. I look about the same, I guess


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2009)

Cute dress!  and cute dog


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends how you cut. I don't like starving, and I love to eat, too. 

But low carb, high fat is very satiating.

And pats of butter dabbed on a steak are delicious. 

That was how I lost most of the weight when I first started trying to lean out. 

Worked a charm.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> I guess I just don't understand your training but then, I'm not sure of your goals, either.
> 
> Are you cutting?



Whats wrong with my training? 
I love to train hard, not cutting, just eating healthy, most of the time.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

sara said:


> Cute dress!  and cute dog


Thank you!


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

If you're cutting, there's no rationale for "confusing" or "shocking" the muscle. Those are euphemisms for stimulating growth, and nobody's growing any muscle while running a caloric deficit. 

Not unless they're a complete novice, or on AAS (steroids). 

If you're cutting, you'd want to keep your workouts fairly short and heavy, although I hear you on the joint pain. You do need a little higher-rep work now and again or you wear out.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Depends how you cut. I don't like starving, and I love to eat, too.
> 
> But low carb, high fat is very satiating.
> 
> ...


 
Well I've never done a diet like that.
It would be awesome if I could have abs like yours in your avi, but I doubt that would ever happen naturally 
 even if I got close to it


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

Mine happened naturally, and the way I'm describing diet and training is the way I got them.

Keep in mind, I was a fat jogger before I figured this shit out. I struggled with my weight for almost twenty years, and was at 40% bodyfat at the age of 38 when I started. 

Once I wrapped my mind around dieting off the weight, and training to retain muscle - as opposed to trying to train off the weight - everything finally clicked.

Dieting on low carbs and high protein and fat was CRITICAL to my success, because it suppresses hunger. I can NOT bear to feel the kind of hunger that comes along with a low fat, "six meals a day", "oatmeal for breakfast" kind of diet plan. For me, it's just too miserable to endure.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> If you're cutting, there's no rationale for "confusing" or "shocking" the muscle. Those are euphemisms for stimulating growth, and nobody's growing any muscle while running a caloric deficit.
> 
> Not unless they're a complete novice, or on AAS (steroids).
> 
> If you're cutting, you'd want to keep your workouts fairly short and heavy, although I hear you on the joint pain. You do need a little higher-rep work now and again or you wear out.



Oh....
well Im definitely not running a caloric deficit, I dont think


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah, then you'll be fine. 

You will be a lot happier with your results once you define a clear goal, though.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Mine happened naturally, and the way I'm describing diet and training is the way I got them.
> 
> Keep in mind, I was a fat jogger before I figured this shit out. I struggled with my weight for almost twenty years, and was at 40% bodyfat at the age of 38 when I started.
> 
> ...



Interesting,
 WOW! may I ask your age now?..... I hate running/jogging! How old were u when u started training?
 I feel ya on the diet misery!


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

I was thirty eight. 

I had been fat for almost twenty years. 

And I was forty two in that picture. I did minimal cardio, high-fat dieting, heavy low-rep workouts, almost no direct ab work, and the hungriest I had to deal with was "peckish".


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Whoa..........hmm, maybe I could do it. Idk, I am really happy right now, but summer is right around the corner. What would a typical day/diet be like?


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends how you do it. 

What are your maintenance calories, and how much lean mass do you carry?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Depends how you do it.
> 
> What are your maintenance calories, and how much lean mass do you carry?



Not sure..... is there a way to tell my lean mass?


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

Please read the link in my sig on getting started, and report back on the questions I ask, k?


----------



## johnereb (Apr 6, 2009)

Another good thread I should watch.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

johnereb said:


> Another good thread I should watch.



 Welcome and thanx for stopping by!


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Girl -  give the diet a try... it's only for 12 days.. anyone can do it for 12 days.  Seriously.. it's totally worth it.  I was resistant at first also, but then I said.. "what the heck".     I dropped the weight I wanted to before our vacation.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 7, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Girl -  give the diet a try... it's only for 12 days.. anyone can do it for 12 days.  Seriously.. it's totally worth it.  I was resistant at first also, but then I said.. "what the heck".     I dropped the weight I wanted to before our vacation.



12 days? what diet is this?
Im still trying to answer Built's questions, no diet yet.
I'll try something for 12 days


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2009)

I was talking about Lyle McDonalds PSMF diet.. check out Balin's PSMF log here.   Not sure if this is the diet Built is suggesting, but it's the one I did.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

stop thinking about that "eye candy" of yours and update this journal!!!


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Girl -  give the diet a try... it's only for 12 days.. anyone can do it for 12 days.  Seriously.. it's totally worth it.  I was resistant at first also, but then I said.. "what the heck".     I dropped the weight I wanted to before our vacation.



Hey that's awesome, I'm so glad it worked so nicely for you, too!


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey that's awesome, I'm so glad it worked so nicely for you, too!



I can't wait to try it .. someday


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

One thing at a time. But yeah, it's a nice kick in the pants when you're ready for it.


----------

